# Seas Excel Beryllium tower speakers complete



## Thegenuinearticle (Mar 1, 2018)

Well the project is complete and I must say the towers are pretty impressive sounding. Bass extension is smooth and digs well into the mid 30 hz region with substantial output. The beryllium tweeter is very interesting and detailed. Its not what one would expect from a metal dome tweeter. Ive played around with actively powering them and at the moment have enjoyed powering them with an Mc275 using an old set of Seas lotus passive crossovers. Curiosity had set in due to impedance matching of the tower mid drivers wired in parrallel as a single lotus 4 ohm driver and the tweeters as well. I used the -2 DB jumper on the crossover because I felt at 0 DB or neutral the tweeters were a bit too forward being a bit more efficient and sensitive from the mids. I was pretty surprised at how nice the speakers sounded on the passive units and decided to take a 1 meter in room measurement. Looking at the measurement its no wonder. The dips in bass response suggest some room modes or room imperfections but throughout the vast range the response of this speaker is very impressive.


----------



## dcfis (Sep 9, 2016)

Awesome, I bet it sounds fantastic


----------



## txsound (Jan 22, 2014)

Very nice work!


----------

